# Liberty of the Seas



## candycorn

Has anyone traveled on the LOS this year?  We have a cruise coming up soon and I was curious about what to expect.  

Any info will be appreciated.  

Robin.


----------



## IsaacNewton

First thing, don't fall off!  I haven't ever been on a cruise ship so can't really comment. Looks like great fun though. Definitely try scuba diving, I have done that alot.


----------



## Moonglow

Take antibiotics...and hand sanitizer...lot of old people disease...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Moonglow said:


> Take antibiotics...and hand sanitizer...lot of old people disease...


what is an old people disease?....aging?....


----------



## Moonglow

Harry Dresden said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take antibiotics...and hand sanitizer...lot of old people disease...
> 
> 
> 
> what is an old people disease?....aging?....
Click to expand...

The worse one is the baseless angry issue disease...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Moonglow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take antibiotics...and hand sanitizer...lot of old people disease...
> 
> 
> 
> what is an old people disease?....aging?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The worse one is the baseless angry issue disease...
Click to expand...

its a cruise mooney.....everyone is happy.....


----------



## TheOldSchool

candycorn said:


> Has anyone traveled on the LOS this year?  We have a cruise coming up soon and I was curious about what to expect.
> 
> Any info will be appreciated.
> 
> Robin.


You're going to want to drink a lot


----------



## G.T.

candycorn said:


> Has anyone traveled on the LOS this year?  We have a cruise coming up soon and I was curious about what to expect.
> 
> Any info will be appreciated.
> 
> Robin.


lot of cruises have their own forum


----------



## IsaacNewton

TheOldSchool said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone traveled on the LOS this year?  We have a cruise coming up soon and I was curious about what to expect.
> 
> Any info will be appreciated.
> 
> Robin.
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to want to drink a lot
Click to expand...


Well, a little redundant.


----------



## candycorn

thanks for the input.


----------



## omptaowakee

I have not been on the Liberty but I have been on it's twin sister the Freedom of the Seas and I can tell you that the ship does not rock. It's way to big to be affected by the regular motion of the ocean. 99% of the time you do not even know that you are even moving. In addition, if there is really bad weather, like a hurricane, the ship will steer away from it. June is the beginning of the hurricane season but thus far this year there has been no mention of any tropical storms and there are not usually Hurricanes in June. So you should have a smooth ride.


----------

